# AQHA online membership question.



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

geo102094 said:


> Hey everyone, just a quick question. Does anyone know if there is anywhere on your aqha member profile where they keep record of the horses you own? Of course you have your horses' certificates on paper, but is there a way to look at it online. Its kinda pointless to purchase the $1 ownership records of your own horse. Just wanted to know that. Thanks.




I am not 100% sure. You can always email AQHA, but with the $10 AQHA gives you every month to blow on their website $1 is nothing.


----------



## geo102094 (Dec 27, 2011)

But I already blew it! :/ I'm just anxious since my papers got transferred already but they haven't changed online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

you don't have much longer until January.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

They keep track. It's under owner records I think.


----------



## geo102094 (Dec 27, 2011)

They havent changed it though... oh well..


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Has it been a while?


----------



## geo102094 (Dec 27, 2011)

I sent the transfer in friday. Used my sisters card and its been charged and they say theyve already sent them back through fedex since I payed for it and for Rush. But it hasn't changed yet on the site.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd wait until the first when the $10 is reimbursed. No big deal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

